# Oh my - need help with a contract



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am trying to put a contract together for a very different situation that I have not experienced previously.

A somewhat local breeder, that I have been talking to for a little while and was thinking about about purchasing another doe from, contacted me with a proposal that I would like to take her up on.

Her and her husband are wanting to move from Montana to Washington. They are wanting to purchase land and get everything arranged for the animals, but her hubby was talking about having her sell all of her goats and then get back into them at a later date. Well you know us goat people - we don't want to let go of our animals - LOL!

So she contacted me with the proposal of bringing her goaties to my home and giving me "custody" of them until such time that she is ready to take them home. She said that I would be able to breed her does or use her bucks with my does, that it would be like my goats for all intent and purpose to breed as I see fit. We have not gone into "great" detail yet, as we are kind of feeling the water and wanted to know if I would even be interested.

Currently it looks like it would be 4 does (milking does but I can dry them up if I want), 4-5 kids from this year if they are not sold and 3-4 bucks. These are nice AGS / ADGS registered. Some are Blue eyed and I think she mentioned a polled.

What types of things would you ask? What would you want in a contract in this situation? Would you yourself be willing to do something like this? I really think this is a way that I can build my herd without putting out a ton of money (really can't afford to purchase more goats right now)

Here is what I have talked with her about - 

- Registration for all goats would be transfered to my name for breeding / herd name purposes and transfered back to her when she takes them home.

- I have the choice of who is bred to who and who to wether at birth or sell as registered / unregistered if need be.

- ALL goats will be CAE, CL, and Johnes tested prior to coming on the property (unless recently tested)

- Goats will stay at minimum 1 breeding cycle

- Goats would be brought to me

What else?? I have some thoughts in my head of other things - but would like to hear your input

Thank you


----------

